# Intact celebs?



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just wondering, which celebrities that you know of are intact?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

So far, I found Bill Cosby, Drew Carey, and Will Smith...


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hm! Get's even more interesting!

Nicholas Cage
William Dafoe (played the Green Goblin on the Spiderman movie)
Leonardo Decaprio
KEANU REEVES!!






















(for those of you who are as dumb when it comes to the real names of actresses as I am, think NEO in The Matrix.














)
James Earl Jones! (had a crush on him as a little girl...LOVED his voice!)

That was off of this link...
http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous2a.html

Searching some more...


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Elvis was intact.
Macaulay Culkin


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yay!! My baby is in good company!!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Mark-Paul Gossalear (Zack from Saved by the Bell)
Tony Danza
River and Joaquin (sp?) Phoenix (River's partner said he wasn't cut even though his death cert says he was -- turns out he was retracted for a catheter IIRC)

Tommy Lee Jones left his sons intact
Pamela Anderson left hers intact (and breastfed each for longer than a year IIRC)

Quote:

KEANU REEVES!!
Rumour has it he optionally got circumcised as an adult though. Can't find anything to confirm or deny this.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Princes William and Harry, Sean Connery.

There's a long list of 'em. I don't keep up with that kind of thing but there are some here that do and I'm sure they'll be posting. The ones I'm interested in being intact are more along the lines of Sandra Bullock, Meg Ryan and Jacqueline Smith.







:

Frank


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.*
Mark-Paul Gossalear (Zack from Saved by the Bell)

Don't forget AC Slater from SBTB, or Mario Lopez IRL.

How about Jude Law and most of those other Brits and of course, Colin Farrell!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

Don't forget AC Slater from SVTB, or Mario Lopez IRL.
I thought Mario Lopez might be but wasn't positive so I didn't say anything.

To the OP: Have a look around for the 18-35 list, it has a huge database of cut and intact celebs.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Andy Griffith, Ron Howard, Ewan McGregor, Sir Alec Guinness, um... that's all I can think of right now.

love and peace.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Ron Howard? Really?

So awesome.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Anthony Kiedis mentioned having to retract his foreskin during a drug bust (in his autobiography, Scar Tissue).

Heath Ledger
John Lennon
Bono
Robbie Williams
Keith Urban
Giovanni Ribisi
Jesse Metcalfe
John Denver
Luke Perry
Prince Albert of Monaco
Pierce Brosnan
Jimi Hendrix
Sonny Bono
Charlton Heston
Pele
Anthony Hopkins
Marlon Brando
Michael Caine
Charlie Chaplin
Francis Ford Coppola
Clark Gable
Albert Finney (Daddy Warbucks)
Eddie Murphy
Ian McKellen

Just found another list for you:
http://www.sleepy.net/men/tart/uncut.html


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

An old thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=215809


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paminmi*
Don't forget AC Slater from SVTB, or Mario Lopez IRL.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

So how did you find out?? I know the Brits are probably assumed to be un circumsized, but Ron Howard??


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.*
I thought Mario Lopez might be but wasn't positive so I didn't say anything.

I guess I don't know positively but I assumed partly because he was hispanic and partly because he spoke out vehemently on one of his talk show episodes (back when he had a talk show).


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Cillian Murphy. There are some nude scenes in the movie 28 days later, but they are from far away, but I'm pretty sure he looked intact. Which makes sense, since he is Irish. Such a hottie!


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

Jude Law, for sure, saw it with my own eyes. He was in a play on Broadway back in 95 I believe, could have been 96, anyway, he had a full frontal in the buff and I had 2nd row center seats.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I am in love with Jude. I am sooooooooooooooooooo jealous right now....


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuqui*
Jude Law, for sure, saw it with my own eyes. He was in a play on Broadway back in 95 I believe, could have been 96, anyway, he had a full frontal in the buff and I had 2nd row center seats.























There was a picture that was all over the net a couple months ago (I know cause I saved it







: ). There were sites that referred to it as his "nanny poking stick" and were commenting on his *cough*size*cough*...


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Poor hubby...I read this list to him and it was just TMI for him







he says he'll never be able to look at Tony Danza or Bill Cosby the same again (he'll think, "I know Too Much!")


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

and partly because he spoke out vehemently on one of his talk show episodes (back when he had a talk show).
I completely forgot about that!

I MISS that show.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder if Alan Rickman is? Just so my fantasies can be accurate...

Jen


----------

